# Cockapoo Shaking A Lot



## richieboy7 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi,
My 3 month old cockapoo shakes quite a bit...
Sometimes even when she's asleep, or on my lap, she doesn't feel cold, is this normal?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Has she always shook? What circumstances does she do it in? Have you mentioned it to the vet when she went for her jabs? 

I think I probably would be speaking to the vet to get her checked over if she has not been recently. Pups can get overwhelmed and may shake then but you really want to avoid that so I would be getting the pup checked and watching what circumstances it happens in.


----------



## richieboy7 (Oct 15, 2016)

since weve had her (just over a week)
i did have her checked over and everything was perfect.
she doesnt do it all the time, but i am concerned


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Only had for a week could be she is quite worried about her change of home. Was she from a breeder and was she kenelled or reared in the house?


----------



## richieboy7 (Oct 15, 2016)

it has calmed down a lot recently, and i havent noticed it as much the last 2 days.
she is a lot more confident recently, and has started to walk with lead, so maybe it was just a re-adjustment that was unnerving her a bit.


----------

